# Just a quick look....



## MyBrandy (Jan 19, 2011)

Hard to tell, she seem she has some growing left to do.. butt high.. really needs to put on weight... legs look OK but there is no close up picture..
What do you plan to use this horse for?


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

It's really hard to tell if she's built downhill. I took a card and put it up to the picture, and still couldn't tell--it's a bad sales photo. Otherwise, besides being a hard keeper, everything else looks pretty good. For $200, if she's not nuts, don't think you can go wrong.


----------



## MyBrandy (Jan 19, 2011)

Definitely a good price for young horse.. I would definitely do a pre-purchase vet exam.. She could be a nice horse.. Did they give you her pedigree?


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

shes angled away from the camera, i think thats why she looks so down hill. i did the same thing, lol but i think its just the picture. she does seem butt high, i dont think she has much of a pedigree, but i'm just looking for something to work with and to be Annies buddy. maybe some poles and barrels, or penning.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

her front pasterns worry me a bit... needless?


----------



## MyBrandy (Jan 19, 2011)

AnalisaParalyzer said:


> her front pasterns worry me a bit... needless?


-- hard to tell.. they cut off her front pasterns from the last picture! They are very difficult to see in pic #1 and #2.. 
- definitely something that needs to be sound if you want to do gaming with her... You need better confo pics, if you decide to go get her call a vet  Good luck! Keep us updated


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

AnalisaParalyzer said:


> shes angled away from the camera, i think thats why she looks so down hill. i did the same thing, lol but i think its just the picture. she does seem butt high, i dont think she has much of a pedigree, but i'm just looking for something to work with and to be Annies buddy. maybe some poles and barrels, or penning.


I thought butt high but if you look at the first two pics, she seems to be standing in a hole. Last one not so much.


----------



## MyBrandy (Jan 19, 2011)

nvr2many said:


> I thought butt high but if you look at the first two pics, she seems to be standing in a hole. Last one not so much.


LOL - well that is why her front legs look weird haha - I did not notice the dip in footing - you are right!


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

MyBrandy said:


> LOL - well that is why her front legs look weird haha - I did not notice the dip in footing - you are right!


...........


----------



## MyBrandy (Jan 19, 2011)

BTW "nvr2many" <----------- just noticed your NICK, LOVE IT! How true


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

MyBrandy said:


> BTW "nvr2many" <----------- just noticed your NICK, LOVE IT! How true


Thank you! The days that go well, I feel that way, the days that don't well, then two is too many. LOL.:lol:


----------



## Allegro (Nov 16, 2012)

I don't think she is downhill her front feet are just standing lower than her back feet. She has a very long back with a weak coupling. Her neck ties in low, and I would like to see shorter cannons as her forearm to cannon ratio is nearly even. She also looks tied in at the knee but it might just be the angle. I probably wouldn't buy her but I haven't seen her in person.


----------

